# avion leaks



## ja (Aug 19, 2003)

I just bought a '79 33ft. avion that leaks. We sealed the roof, put new vent covers on and cauked all seams. It still leaks down the front and back walls. I believe it's coming in around the windows. What's the best way to fix this. Does anyone know someone in or near Ga. that works on older trailers? I have two Avions and would like to find someone to trust when I need help. Thanks,ja


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2003)

avion leaks

ja,
The best way I have found to find the leaks in Avions is to use the water hose and work one section at a time.  I would start at the supected window. Run the water for five to ten minutes and then watch for another ten, if no leak move to the next area. The leak can be coming from an area completely on the other end on Avions and Airstreams. The water will run down the side chanel until it finds a way down.  Go SLOW and when you find the area you will be able to narrow it down.  Good luck


----------



## Dave1 (Aug 25, 2003)

avion leaks

JA

I am no expert but have some experience with leaks similar to what you describe.  What I found on my leaks around windows is the water was getting inside around the exterior screws.  On my Wilderness there was a piece of plastic trim that slid into a track of sorts and it appeared this tim was supposed to cover the screws and deflect rain water.  Over time the trim blew off and then I noticed water leaks around the window.  I pulled some screws out and found the frame around window wet which would let the screws become loose and worsen the problem.  Apparently the heads of the screws do not seal well even when new and can allow water to leak in if that piece of trim is not in place.

Only way I know how to seal it up is to put a dab of good caulking over each screw head and replace the trim.  Maybe one of the more experienced TT repair people here can comment on better way to prevent and/or stop the leak and make permanent repair.

Seems like many of the travel trailers with a few years of age have these kinds of problems.  I am still learning how best to prevent, repair, reseal, etc.  I have been looking for a newer TT recently and almost every one I have looked at has leak damage of some degree.  Really disappointing to see so many leaking with wet ceilings, walls, floors, etc.

Dave1
davisalf@aol.com


----------

